# Generator storage..



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just started up my 1800W. generator that I haven't used for almost (2) years..

Last time I used it.. I shut off the gas and lets in run till the remaining gas was out of the carburetor and it shut down..

I just got it ready for Irene.. turned on the gas.. (3) pulls and it started right up.. :thumbup:

I also do this for my snow thrower and Ditch Witch.. never failed me yet.. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

We had an ice storm in Dec '08. Power was out for two weeks for many. Lots of shiny new generators were purchased. With Irene coming, lot's of people are finding out what happens when you don't properly store a generator. 

I've gotten several calls today for generator repairs.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

My generator has not run for a few years. If I start it now, it probably will not generate. I will have to re-seat the brushes and then flash it.

I have had to do this before, after having neglected it for a while.

Like me, it's old, but it still works.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm stuck using vehicle inverter power. Even the Poconos were sold out with generators yesterday.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I pull mine out every 2-3 months and run it for ½-hour.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I pull mine out every 2-3 months and run it for ½-hour.


Hay.. this a family friendly forum.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Hay.. this a family friendly forum.. :laughing:



So? Maybe I'm trying to start a family! :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I pull mine out every 2-3 months and run it for ½-hour.


 1/2 an hour.......B S. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

We could ask your wife!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> 1/2 an hour.......B S. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> We could ask your wife!!!!


What is this 'wife' you speak of? :001_huh:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What is this 'wife' you speak of? :001_huh:



I'm sorry, should I have said, husband? :jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess I'll quit with the levity, before it gets out of hand...oops did it again.:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I'm sorry, should I have said, husband? :jester:



Not just "No," ......... *"Hell no!"*


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Whew!!!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I fired my 5.5K for the first time in years, I don't think it has an hour on it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I fired my 5.5K for the first time in years, I don't think it has an hour on it.


Did you run it out of gas when you stored it ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to take apart and clean the carb on mine. It was all gummed up and had some junk floating in the bowl. I put it back on and it started on the second pull. :thumbup: Then I plugged in a bunch of quartz lights and my heat gun to load test it for a bit.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I had to take apart and clean the carb on mine. It was all gummed up and had some junk floating in the bowl. I put it back on and it started on the second pull. :thumbup: Then I plugged in a bunch of quartz lights and my heat gun to load test it for a bit.


You were doing good until the load test.. _unless_ you had a back up plan..

You could easily of fried some internal parts.. I would rather save the load test for the real deal instead of doing it before hand..

There is no "next day" when you have a hurricane on your doorstep and news people ranting all kinds of doom and gloom..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> You were doing good until the load test.. _unless_ you had a back up plan..
> 
> You could easily of fried some internal parts.. I would rather save the load test for the real deal instead of doing it before hand..
> 
> There is no "next day" when you have a hurricane on your doorstep and news people ranting all kinds of doom and gloom..


 What? How would I fry it by load testing it? :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What? How would I fry it by load testing it? :blink:


My point is you are putting on a load without anything to gain from it.. 

Just saying I would of been happy to get it running and not push my luck any further.. but that is me..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

B4T said:


> Did you run it out of gas when you stored it ?


No, just fuel stabilizer.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> My point is you are putting on a load without anything to gain from it..
> 
> Just saying I would of been happy to get it running and not push my luck any further.. but that is me..


That's kinda stupid. Imagine power goes out, and in the dark you start your genny, just to find out a breaker is bad, the gfi outlet is bad, or worse the brushes are shot. 

You now have a running generator capable of making noise and no power.

I agree with Peter D. Plug some stuff in.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> That's kinda stupid. Imagine power goes out, and in the dark you start your genny, just to find out a breaker is bad, the gfi outlet is bad, or worse the brushes are shot.
> 
> You now have a running generator capable of making noise and no power.
> 
> I agree with Peter D. Plug some stuff in.


Just as stupid plugging in a bunch of quartz light and a heat gun to see if it holds the load..

All depends on your point of view where.. "chit happens"..


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Just as stupid plugging in a bunch of quartz light and a heat gun to see if it holds the load..
> 
> All depends on your point of view where.. "chit happens"..


You do realize most standby generators load test themselves on a monthly basis?

Do you think thats for chits and giggles, or maybe its a PM thing, so when it really counts, the thing works as planned?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> You do realize most standby generators load test themselves on a monthly basis?
> 
> Do you think thats for chits and giggles, or maybe its a PM thing, so when it really counts, the thing works as planned?


There you go bringing facts into it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine automatically exercises every Wednesday at 1PM for 12 minutes. 

It automatically comes on when the utility power drops out and automatically shuts off when utility power is restored.

Easy peasey, nice and easy...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> You do realize most standby generators load test themselves on a monthly basis?
> 
> Do you think thats for chits and giggles, or maybe its a PM thing, so when it really counts, the thing works as planned?


We are talking about a portable generator here that has not run in months.. maybe years..

The GENERAC standby generators I am familiar with do not load test themselves.. not sure about other models..

Get your facts straight.. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> There you go bringing facts into it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


That would be great if the facts matched the thread.. you drinking already.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Mine automatically exercises every Wednesday at 1PM for 12 minutes.
> 
> It automatically comes on when the utility power drops out and automatically shuts off when utility power is restored.
> 
> Easy peasey, nice and easy...


YES.. but it does not load test and the thread is about portable generators..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> YES.. but it does not load test and the thread is about portable generators..


What difference does it make? Whether it's a permanent or portable, a generator needs to be tested under load.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> YES.. but it does not load test and the thread is about portable generators..


And load testing any generator *BEFORE* you need it makes sense.

You are being more of an idiot than normal.:laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> YES.. but it does not load test and the thread is about portable generators..


Yes it does load test.

All the same reason to load test a portable genny every once and a while.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Mine automatically exercises every Wednesday at 1PM for 12 minutes.
> 
> It automatically comes on when the utility power drops out and automatically shuts off when utility power is restored.
> 
> Easy peasey, nice and easy...


Generac 20 kw ?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are being more of an idiot than normal.:laughing:


 
:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And load testing any generator *BEFORE* you need it makes sense.
> 
> You are being more of an idiot than normal.:laughing:


Your not listening to what I am saying.. you load test it DAYS before you need it.. NOT THE NIGHT BEFORE.. 

Something goes wrong and you have no spare parts or any hope of finding another generator..

Sometime you are so thick headed!!!.. :no:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> YES.. but it does not load test and the thread is about portable generators..


Back on track....:thumbsup:

I have a 8K Portable that is permanently installed in my tool shed. It ran 7 times last winter and looks like it will run again REAL SOON. The portable 20 kw government surplus is rented out and I just sold my 1850 watt portable one yesterday. I use stablex and Sea foam to keep them from gumming up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Yes it does load test.
> 
> All the same reason to load test a portable genny every once and a while.


It does not load test.. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Your not listening to what I am saying.. you load test it DAYS before you need it.. NOT THE NIGHT BEFORE..
> 
> Something goes wrong and you have no spare parts or any hope of finding another generator..
> 
> Sometime you are so thick headed!!!.. :no:


Whatever you say, you are the man.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Whatever you say, you are the man.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


:no::no::no::no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Your not listening to what I am saying.. you load test it DAYS before you need it.. NOT THE NIGHT BEFORE..
> 
> Something goes wrong and you have no spare parts or any hope of finding another generator..


Well, that's human nature. Everything worked out ok and my generator runs fine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Well, that's human nature. Everything worked out ok and my generator runs fine.


I agree.. I'm just adding another thought to the process.. 

I got mine running.. tested it with a 100W drop light.. let it run for (10) minutes and shut it down..


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> You were doing good until the load test.. _unless_ you had a back up plan..
> 
> You could easily of fried some internal parts.. I would rather save the load test for the real deal instead of doing it before hand..
> 
> There is no "next day" when you have a hurricane on your doorstep and news people ranting all kinds of doom and gloom..


 



B4T said:


> Your not listening to what I am saying.. you load test it DAYS before you need it.. NOT THE NIGHT BEFORE..
> 
> Something goes wrong and you have no spare parts or any hope of finding another generator..
> 
> Sometime you are so thick headed!!!.. :no:


 
Just what are you saying??????????

You keep changing the story.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Just what are you saying??????????
> 
> You keep changing the story.


I'm not changing anything.. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I just started up my 1800W. generator that I haven't used for almost (2) years..
> 
> Last time I used it.. I shut off the gas and lets in run till the remaining gas was out of the carburetor and it shut down..
> 
> ...



Mother in law called can come over and start my generator?

Sure i will get some gas and be right over she says i filled it with gas already..

I say OK and go over so i ask her how long ago did you fill it up?

Just today with that gas my husband bought he passed 5 years ago.

So i had to tell her the gas was no good and i have to drain it out well that did not go well..:laughing:

It took a lot of talking to convince her that gas is only good for a few months .

So i drain the gas i smelled like paint thinner that's how old that chit was:no:

Bought some 89 and put just enough to run it for 1/2 hour and let it run out. 

so there is a fresh can of gas next to it for now .

So i took all the old gas cans out of the garage and brought them to the dump they take them there for recycling..:laughing:


It's a Honda EB5000 it started right up after sitting there for 10 years..:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

B4T said:


> I just started up my 1800W. generator that I haven't used for almost (2) years..
> 
> Last time I used it.. I shut off the gas and lets in run till the remaining gas was out of the carburetor and it shut down..
> 
> ...


It is also a good idea to mix some gasoline stabilizer in the tank and let that run through the carburetor. It will keep the leftover gas in the tank in good shape too.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaz stablizer is good way to keep the fuel not excatally fresh as new but not become sour like old gaz is and with my diesel generators the only major cuprit is water in fuel tank that I do drain it from time to time to get the water out and use the marine grade diesel fuel treatment which it will kill the alage { it can happend with gazoline as well espcally with E85 gaz }

And for load test I do load test them pretty good to near the max nameplate to see how well they function and I just don't run it for few minites I run about half hour to a full hour with 80% load on it { few case I do go up to max nameplate wattage }

Merci.
Marc


----------

